# PR for both



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Legalman,

Here is my story,

I have 4 years left on my critical skills visa at the moment in South Africa, and would like to apply for a permanent residence visa in South Africa with my partner. My partner is Namibian citizen born before independence, she wasn't born in Namibia, but in Europe. 

Wanted to know if we stand any chance of getting the PR, both at the same time. We are not yet married. Is there anything we can do at the moment, since travelling on visitors visa come down very costly at the end of the day.

Advice of any nature would be highly appreciated.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi backlight, 
I don't personally know much about how the Namibian element would impact her situation, but assuming it doesn't, I believe you have to hold the critical skills permit for 5 years before you qualify for permanent residence (please take this with a pinch of salt, I'm really not certain).

On what basis would you both be applying for PR? The same basis? 

If you don't each qualify for PR, you can't use each other as basis for PR yet. If/once one of you qualifies for PR and successfully obtains it, the other could base their application on the relationship to the PR. 

The spouse of a person woth a eork permit (per my understanding) may be awarded a relatives permit, upon proof of the seriousness of the relationship etc, but I'm not certain about this either not am I certain about the proof requirements.

Good luck!


----------

